# GT Treffen 2008



## Zaskar-Freak (21. März 2008)

Nun wollen wir doch den schon früher mal angedrohten Thread hier offizilell starten. Ich wurde von Einigen von Euch hier im Forum in den letzten paar Wochen angefragt, ob wir das nächste GT Treffen nicht hier im Zücher Oberland abhalten könnten. 

Jetzt stell ich mal die Frage in die Runde, wer nun ernsthaft an einem Treffen hier Interesse hätte und wie das bei Euch zeitlich ausschaut. Meinerseits wäre im Prinzip alles Möglich, ausser vom 7. bis 28. Juli, da bin ich in Whistler  

Was ich bieten könnte: Ich habe hier in der Nähe von meinem Wohnort (liegt ca. 25km südöstlich von Zürich) eine Halle in welcher wir das Treffen abhalten könnten. Platz wäre also vorhanden, Möglichkeiten zum Biken, feiern und Grillen auch. Hotels zum Übernachten hat's im Dorf einige, eine Couch hätte ich der Halle auch noch, Schlafsäcke könnten auch ausgerollt werden. Die meisten kennen's ja inzwischen:





Nun warte ich mal auf Euren Feedback. Wer würde kommen und wann würde es zeitlich passen???


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. März 2008)

Sorry, aber Zürich ist mir zu weit.
Aber an mir soll es nicht liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (21. März 2008)

Guten Abend!

Lasst uns das bitte mal kanalisieren, ich hatte bereits Kontakt zum GT-Team wegen auch für GT Deutschland möglicher Termine.
Wäre gut wenn wir das Ganze erstmal im kleinen Kreis besprechen könnten und dann mit einer Umfrage Termin und Ort eintüten.

@zaskar-freak: Hoffe das ist i.O. für Dich, siehe auch PN.

Frohe Ostern,


cleiende


----------



## Manni1599 (22. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Lasst uns das bitte mal kanalisieren, ich hatte bereits Kontakt zum GT-Team wegen auch für GT Deutschland möglicher Termine.
> Wäre gut wenn wir das Ganze erstmal im *kleinen Kreis* besprechen könnten und dann mit einer Umfrage Termin und Ort eintüten.
> ...



Wer ist denn der kleine Kreis?

Für uns kommt Zürich leider nicht in Frage, ist erstens zu weit und zweitens einfach zu Zeitaufwändig.

Manni & Daggi


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Für uns kommt Zürich leider nicht in Frage, ist erstens zu weit und zweitens einfach zu Zeitaufwendig.



Das sieht bei mir ganz genauso aus. Aber ich möchte auf jeden Fall dabei sein, vor allem weil ich letztes Jahr nicht konnte.


----------



## versus (22. März 2008)

für mich wäre es natürlich grossartig in zürich, aber ich komme auch gerne anderswo hin. ich kann jedem, der letztes jahr nicht dabei war nur raten, sich die zeit zu nehmen. ich hatte 700km anreise (also manni, no excuses  ) und habe keinen davon bereut!

@zaskar-freak: bald bin ich wieder im sattel und dann können wir endlich unser eigenes gt-treffen abhalten  
so viele räder wie beim treffen 07 werden es dann auch


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2008)

falls gt-man einen führerschein und ein dickes auto hat,wo ich mit meinem bike reinpasse (wenn er mag) würde ich das durchziehen.
aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich es schade prozentual soviel eines gt wochenendes mit fahren zu verbringen.
ich würd lieber kürzer unterwegs sein und dafür mehr  mit gtlern zusammen sein.
letztes treffen war schon viel zu kurz,da sollte man es nicht noch mehr verkürzen.


also mittiger für alle.................................denke das dann auch viel mehr kommen.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> für mich wäre es natürlich grossartig in zürich, aber ich komme auch gerne anderswo hin. ich kann jedem, der letztes jahr nicht dabei war nur raten, sich die zeit zu nehmen. ich hatte 700km anreise (also manni, no excuses  ) und habe keinen davon bereut!
> 
> @zaskar-freak: bald bin ich wieder im sattel und dann können wir endlich unser eigenes gt-treffen abhalten
> so viele räder wie beim treffen 07 werden es dann auch




Moin Volker,

Daggi & ich hätten damit ungefähr 1050-1100 Km. Alles was "über" uns wohnt, also Kint, Tigers Claw usw. hat dann dementsprechend mehr. 

So gern ich auch diese Wahnsinns-Halle sehen möchte, das ist zumindest dieses Jahr einfach nicht drin. Wir müssten mindestens 3 Urlaubstage nehmen, um dann 2 komplette Tage im Auto zu verbringen. Wenn man das evtl früher weiss, dann könnte man das ganze mit einem Jahresurlaub verbinden. Wenn man den denn in der Schweiz verbringen möchte.

*Ich denke, wenn wir ganz nett bei Insa und Jörg anfragen, könnte man sich an bewährter Stelle treffen.* Trails gibt es da noch bis zum abwinken, das habe ich mittlerweile herausgefunden (KEUCH!). Und man ist in der Mitte Deutschlands.

Aber, wie gesagt, das ist nur unsere (Daggis und meine) Ansicht.

Gruß,
Manni
(der heute leider Arbeiten muss...)


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2008)

stimme manni zu.
vor allem wäre mein zelt-problem gelöst (gt-heini  )


und es war nun auch ne traumhaft schöne ecke mit genialem wetter.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (24. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Lasst uns das bitte mal kanalisieren, ich hatte bereits Kontakt zum GT-Team wegen auch für GT Deutschland möglicher Termine.
> Wäre gut wenn wir das Ganze erstmal im kleinen Kreis besprechen könnten und dann mit einer Umfrage Termin und Ort eintüten.
> ...




Wer ist den der kleine Kreis?
Letztes Jahr würde auch in der Gruppe über Termin , Ort usw. gesprochen!
Denke wir sind eine Gruppe und die sollte gemeinschaftlich diese Sache besprechen und entscheiden!


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. März 2008)

Ich stimme da GT-Hinterland zu. Und sollte GT Deutschland sich nicht nach den Terminwünschen Ihrer Kunden richten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (24. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ich kann jedem, der letztes jahr nicht dabei war nur raten, sich die zeit zu nehmen. ich hatte 700km anreise (also manni, no excuses  ) und habe keinen davon bereut!
> 
> @zaskar-freak: bald bin ich wieder im sattel und dann können wir endlich unser eigenes gt-treffen abhalten


 

ad 1)   

ad 2) sag bescheid, wäre auch dabei...


----------



## oldman (24. März 2008)

moin,

Zuerich faende ich grundsaetzlich interessant. Da aber viele vermutlich nicht so weit "runter" wollen, andere es auch zeitlich nicht schaffen würden, bin ich für eine Location ähnlich wie 2005 (Taunus) und 2007 (Weserbergland).
Ich habe eh ne recht weite Anfahrt und muesste mir einen Tag Urlaub nehmen.

Achja,terminlich waere die erste Septemberhälfte interessant, später ist es wettertechnisch dann doch sehr heikel und unsicher. 

in diesem Sinne


----------



## bofh (24. März 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> Achja,terminlich waere die erste Septemberhälfte interessant, später ist es wettertechnisch dann doch sehr heikel und unsicher.


Add me.

Ich bin für einen relativ zentralen Ort, damit sich die Anfahrtswege für die meisten Leute in Grenzen halten.

E.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also als "offiziellen" Treffpunkt fürs GT Treffen würde ich Zürich auch nicht wählen, da fallen ja jetzt schon ein paar Mitglieder aus (verständlicherweise!), und das wär schade!!!! 

ABER: diese Halle muss ich sehen. Also wenn noch andere Lust hätten mal in die Schweiz zu fahren....ich wär dabei...und wenn der versus wieder fit ist (was hast Du eigentlich gemacht?? Oder hab ich was überlesen?) dann kann er uns ja auch mal in der Pampa rumführen..Mir geht das oberfränkische Mittelgebirge eh a bisserl auf die......

Lasst uns halt mal ne E-Mail Runde machen...also ich würd fahren, 2 weitere Mannen könnt ich mitnehmen, mehr frisst der Golf nicht..

VG
Peter


----------



## Bastieeeh (24. März 2008)

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also als "offiziellen" Treffpunkt fürs GT Treffen fallen ja jetzt schon (verständlicherweise!) aus.



Dieser Satz kein Verb - ähm - kein Personalpronomen... ;-) Also was fällt aus?


Bei einem Treffen wäre ich mit dabei - Anfahrt ist mal sekundär - allerdings hab ich momentan keinen MTB-Untersatz. Von daher: Je später im Jahr, desto besser... .


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. März 2008)

Klugsch§§ßer        

Ich könnt auch ohne Schreibfehler......wie gesagt könnte....

Bastieeeeeeeeeeeeeh ist doch auch ein Oberfranke, oder?

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (24. März 2008)

Also: Zürich fällt definitiv aus, zumal wir da nicht mehr mit einem Tag Urlaub auskommen... 

In der Zeit vom 09.09.-23.09. ist Urlaub in Oberfranken    geplant!


----------



## cleiende (24. März 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Wer ist den der kleine Kreis?
> Letztes Jahr würde auch in der Gruppe über Termin , Ort usw. gesprochen!
> Denke wir sind eine Gruppe und die sollte gemeinschaftlich diese Sache besprechen und entscheiden!



Es ist und war nicht die Absicht jemandem auf die Füsse zu treten.
Der Kreis ist sicher nicht klein, siehe weiter unten, es ist halt wirklich extrem schwer die *Entscheidungsfindung zum Treffen* bei der wachsenden Begeisterung über einen Forumsthread *anzustossen* und zu steuern. 
Wir können das auch gerne hier machen, wird halt recht schwer weil X Postings schwer nachzuverfolgen sind.

Angedachtes Vorgehen:
Telefonkonferenz Dienstag 1/4 (kein Scherz!) abends 21:00.
Details zur Teilnahme/zum Einwählen per PN an diejenigen, die letztes Jahr dabei waren (bei Paaren 1 Person, kann ja gerne Mann/Frau dazunehmen) + andere Interessenten.
Liste bis jetzt:
Davidbelize
GT-Heini
GT-Hinterland
GT-Oldschool 
GT-Sassy
Hoeckle
Ketterechts
Kint
Manni1599
oldman
Peru73
Salzbrezel
tofu1000
Tomasius
SpeedyR
Tigersclaw
Versus
GT-Danni
kingmoe
Zaskar-freak
Lupo
Janikulus​*Wer noch dazu will: PN*

Details zum Einwählen kommen dann per PN.

Angedachter Inhalt des Gespräches:

Festlegung von 2 möglichen Terminen
Festlegung von 2 möglichen Orten
"Wer macht was"

Danach biete ich an bei www.surveymonkey.com eine Umfrage aufzusetzen, das Ergebnis würde dann endgültig den Termin und Ort bestimmen.

Wenn es jemand anders in die Hand nehmen will - nur zu.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (24. März 2008)

Das hört sich ja schon anders an! 
kleiner"großer" Kreis


----------



## oldman (24. März 2008)

so und jetzt nehmen wir uns alle bei den Händen, stellen uns im Kreis aus und denken alle an etwas schönes....


----------



## Bastieeeh (24. März 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Bastieeeeeeeeeeeeeh ist doch auch ein Oberfranke, oder?



Nö, ich komm aus Thüringen. Ist garnicht so weit von Oberfranken weg, von daher hast du schonmal gut geraten.  



			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> so und jetzt nehmen wir uns alle bei den Händen, stellen uns im Kreis aus und denken alle an etwas schönes....



Au ja - ein neues MTB dieses Jahr...

@ cleiende: Danke für's Organisieren - hast Post.


----------



## versus (24. März 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> was hast Du eigentlich gemacht?? Oder hab ich was überlesen?



habe ein bisschen titan entfernen lassen und danach gabs 6 wochen (5 habe ich schon abgesessen) zwangspause!

ich finde das vorgehen prima und denke, dass das auch zum ziel führt! später als mitte september halte ich auch für fahrlässig


----------



## Davidbelize (24. März 2008)

ich kann in der 38 kw incl. der wochenenden nicht,weil meine frau die kinder nicht mit nach new york nehmen will (würd ich auch nicht machen).

sonst allet möchlich..... und wenn züri dann sollte mich jemand aus dem norden mitnehmen.
mit der bahn wär ditt.....     :kotz:


----------



## spatzel (24. März 2008)

Salute,
würd mich ja auch gerne an der Telephonkonferenz beteiligen,aber da sitz ich noch im Proberaum hinter meiner Schießbude.... ........und knobelt was feines aus,dieses Jahr würd ich auch gerne kommen,letztes Jahr hab ich ja nur immer mit und drüber gelesen....


----------



## Kruko (25. März 2008)

Dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf zu der Sache 

Treffen Ende September halte ich auch für sehr schlecht. Letztes Jahr hatten wir mit dem Wetter ein wahnsinniges Glück. Eine Woche später wären wir abgesoffen. Anfang September stehen für viele die Cyclassics an. Also ist ein Termin am 1. Septemberwochenende auch eher schlecht. Ich werfe daher auch das letzte Augustwochenende mal in den Raum.

Zur Telefonkonferenz:
Können wir gerne machen, aber ich denke, dass bei der Masse an Leuten nicht viel relevantes heraus kommen wird. Ich halte es sinnvoller, wenn man sich erstmal über einen Ort einig wird. Datum findet sich so wie letzes Jahr mit Sicherheit.

P.S. Da wir ja schon als Austragungsort vorgeschlagen wurden, so sei allen gesagt, dass wir grundsätzlich auch wieder das ganze planen würden. Soll aber auch nicht heißen, dass wir uns darum schlagen Ich denke, dass die meisten am Sonntag eher zu Hause waren wie wir


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2008)

Wie wärs mit einem Treffen an der Ostsee? Strecken gibt es hier auch sehr schöne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (25. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Treffen an der Ostsee? Strecken gibt es hier auch sehr schöne.



Die Ostsee ist sicherlich auch eine schöne Gegend. Ich denke nur, dass die Anfahrt aus dem tiefen Süden dann einfach viel zu lang wird. Aus Zürich bis mitte Deutschland waren es schon ca. 700km, bis zur Ostsee kommen bestimmt 300km dazu.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2008)

Ja da haste leider Recht. Ich komm auch in die Mitte Deutschlands, mir ist der Ort deswegen relativ wuaschd.


----------



## Manni1599 (25. März 2008)

Meine Meinung dazu ist ja auch schon bekannt. Ich bin auch für die Mitte Deutschlands, so gerne ich auch die "GT - Hall of Fame" in Zürich besuchen würde.

Ich wäre (wenn sich Jörg und Insa bereiterklären würden), dafür es wieder in Bad Karlshafen zu machen. Der Platz ist Ideal, finde sicher nicht nur ich.

Wenn Ende August für die meisten passen sollte, werden Daggi und ich uns anschließen. Aber dann sollten wir uns nicht so sehr lange "im Schnack aufhalten", uns also möglichst schnell einig werden.


----------



## Stemmel (25. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wenn Ende August für die meisten passen sollte, werden Daggi und ich uns anschließen.



Dann fange ich an, es kompliziert zu machen: Letztes August-WE können wir machen. Ich bekomme jedoch da keinen Urlaub, da das das letzte WE vor meinem Jahresurlaub ist... Bin froh, dass  ich - obwohl da bereits eine weitere Kollegin frei hat - für Duisburg Urlaub nehmen kann. Erfahrungsgemäß sitze ich am letzten Tag auch noch bis 18/19 Uhr im Büro. 

Leider ist es so, dass weder der Termin noch der Ort mit allen/auf alle abgestimmt werden kann. Wenn es denn jetzt einer "in die Hand" nehmen sollte, dann wird derjenige den Termin und Ort sicherlich vorgeben. Oder aber es gibt bei dem Termin wie im letzten Jahr wieder eine Abstimmung, Ort muss dann von dem "Mützenmensch" vorgegeben werden. Und dann ist es so: Wer kommt, der kommt! 

Aber ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn es GT-Heini und Mountymaus wie angeboten wieder in die Hand nehmen würden. Ort (sowohl als relative Mitte von Deutschland als auch den Campingplatz) fand ich optimal!  

Daggi


----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2008)

Aber ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn es GT-Hein und Mountymaus wie angeboten wieder in die Hand nehmen würden. Ort (sowohl als relative Mitte von Deutschland als auch den Campingplatz) fand ich optimal! 



also wenn die beiden es wieder in angriff nehmen würden (obwohl der vielen arbeit),kann ich sagen das ich gerne mithelfen würde.
würde sogar nen tag mehr urlaub nehmen um früher oder später zu fahren und zu helfen.
falls im vorfeld sachen erledigt werden müssten würde ich auch meinen teil dazu beitragen soweit es geht.


der david


----------



## mountymaus (25. März 2008)

Hallo noch mal an Alle,
es hat uns im letzten Jahr wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht das GT-Treffen zu organisieren.
So wie der Jörg ja auch schon geschrieben hat, erklären wir uns bereit es in diesem Jahr wieder zu organisieren. Wir haben nur nicht die Absicht uns in irgend einer Weise aufzudrängen. Wenn jemand das Treffen absolut organisieren will, so soll sich dieser doch einfach zu Wort melden. 
Denkbar wären auch noch andere Campingplätze im Weserbergland, doch da würde die Infrastruktur wie z.B. Supermarkt in direkter nähe, Bahnhof nebenan, evtl. Feuerstelle....etc. nicht so gut passen.


----------



## Manni1599 (25. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Aber ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn es GT-Hein und Mountymaus wie angeboten wieder in die Hand nehmen würden. Ort (sowohl als relative Mitte von Deutschland als auch den Campingplatz) fand ich optimal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da schließe ich mich gerne an, David!


----------



## oldman (25. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich gerne an, David!



aufgrund meiner langen Anreise würde ich eh einen Tag frei nehmen muessen, d.h. ich koennte früher da sein und beim AUFbau helfen. 
Abbauhilfe wie letztes Jahr möglich, sprich bis nachmittags.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2008)

Beim Auf-/Abbau helfe ich ebenfalls gerne. Der Termin ist mir egal, ich nehm mir dann schon die Zeit. Dieses Jahr ist alles andere zweitranging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (25. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr ist alles andere zweitranging



Wobei ein funktionstüchtiger Helmbei einer Ausfahrt oberste Priorität hat!


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2008)

Ich habe einen funktionstüchtigen Helm ... gilt es auch, wenn ich damit meinen Rucksack schütze?


----------



## mountymaus (25. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich habe einen funktionstüchtigen Helm ... gilt es auch, wenn ich damit meinen Rucksack schütze?





Damit im Camelbak die Trinkblase nicht platzt


----------



## oldman (25. März 2008)

trotzdem 2007 sehr schoen war und die Orga kaum zu toppen ist, sollten wir eventuell trotzdem Ideen und Vorschlaege fuer Alternative nicht ignorieren.

Schoen an den bisherigen Treffen war ja auch, dass man jedes Mal ein neues Revier befaehrt.

Mal am Rande ein Wink an die Mosel, in Richtung Herrn toncoc: wie steht es um die Strecken rund um die Burg Elz  , da muesste doch was gehen....
Die Ecke kenne ich ja als alter Hunsrücker...

Wir haben ja noch ein paar tage Zeit, im Moment schneit es ja noch; vielleicht findet sich ja eine Möglichkeit, etwas Neues aufzutun.

so long


----------



## cleiende (25. März 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wobei ein funktionstüchtiger Helmbei einer Ausfahrt oberste Priorität hat!



Jetzt kriegt Euch mal wieder ein. Wichtig ist daß derjenige, der am Ende die Touren aussucht, einen klaren Haftungsauschluß formuliert.
Die Leute sind doch wohl alle alt genug.

Und jetzt geht mal eine Woche in Euch, macht Euch Gedanken um geeignete Regionen und Orte.
Mann, ist ja schlimmer als in der SV hier....


----------



## alf2 (25. März 2008)

Ich bin für Zürich!

Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Halle sowieso mal live sehen möchte, ist es für mich von Wien aus noch näher (relativ, sind 750 km) als die meisten Locations in Deutschland (ausser vielleicht München). 

Zürich oder Süddeutschland kommt für mich in Frage, alles andere leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. März 2008)

letztes august-w.e. klingt doch super!


----------



## biker1967 (25. März 2008)

Nachdem ich mir das ganze hier mal durchgelesen habe, komme ich auf folgende Punkte:

1. letztes August-WE als Termin
2. Zentral in Deutschland gelegen bietet sich das Bundesland Hessen an.

Ist wie gesagt meine Meinung zu dem Thema.


----------



## Manni1599 (25. März 2008)

@biker 1967: Genau. Nordhessen. 

Wie sind eigentlich die Flugeigenschaften Deines Super V?


----------



## oldman (25. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @biker 1967: Genau. Nordhessen.
> 
> Wie sind eigentlich die Flugeigenschaften Deines Super V?



manni, mach ihm keine angst


----------



## versus (25. März 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> manni, mach ihm keine angst



wenn der mann mit einem cd auf ein gt-treffen kommt, dann kann er das wort angst nicht kennen


----------



## oldman (25. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wenn der mann mit einem cd auf ein gt-treffen kommt, dann kann er das wort angst nicht kennen



hmm, auch ne sichtweise...


----------



## biker1967 (25. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @biker 1967: Genau. Nordhessen.
> 
> Wie sind eigentlich die Flugeigenschaften Deines Super V?



Wer hat denn behauptet, das ich mit meinem CD vorbeikomme?    

Danke oldman für die Unterstützung. Mit Manni käme ich aber glaub ich schon allein klar (ohne Rad natürlich).

Mein CD wird nicht bei Phaty verheizt, diesem unterbelichteten...
Soll sich eine andre Coladose für seine Scherze nehmen.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (25. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich werfe daher auch das letzte Augustwochenende mal in den Raum.



     
Das letzte Wochende im August ist bei uns 650 Jahrfeier und wir müssen helfen!!!!!   
Tut mir das nicht an! BITTE


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Das letzte Wochende im August ist bei uns 650 Jahrfeier und wir müssen helfen!!!!!
> Tut mir das nicht an! BITTE



Mach nich son Affen, in 50 Jahren ist doch wieder so eine Feier


----------



## GT-Hinterland (25. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mach nich son Affen, in 50 Jahren ist doch wieder so eine Feier



Vorsicht das kann ohne Helm weh tun!!!!!! Das war ernst!
Im gegensatz zu Dir weiß ich was ich verpasse!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (25. März 2008)

ähh, Leute ?!

Mal wieder zum Thema: auch wenn ich es (wie ja einigen bekannt) aus Zeitgründen nicht mal zum BERLINER Classic-Treffen schaffe, kann ja doch immer mal ein Wunder geschehen. Spontan kann also was gehen, und David könnte ich dann, wenn das Wunder eintreten sollte, mit ins Auto packen (bei Bedarf). Weiß bloß noch nicht, ob dann noch zwei Bikes reinpassen, müsste man mal ausprobieren.

Das alles aber nur im Falle eines Spontanwunders  
Für mich wäre im übrigen auch die Mitte Deutschlands besser.

Schöne Grüße
Christian (Helm rules  )


----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ähh, Leute ?!
> 
> Mal wieder zum Thema: auch wenn ich es (wie ja einigen bekannt) aus Zeitgründen nicht mal zum BERLINER Classic-Treffen schaffe, kann ja doch immer mal ein Wunder geschehen. Spontan kann also was gehen, und David könnte ich dann, wenn das Wunder eintreten sollte, mit ins Auto packen (bei Bedarf). Weiß bloß noch nicht, ob dann noch zwei Bikes reinpassen, müsste man mal ausprobieren.
> 
> ...




du stellst den führerschein und ich den passat kombi .


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2008)

Wie wärs mit einer Abstimmung, in der die August- und September-WEs aufgelistet sind? Und bitte einen Eintrag für flexible Leute nicht vergessen.


----------



## versus (25. März 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Mit Manni käme ich aber glaub ich schon allein klar (ohne Rad natürlich).



*20,- auf manni !*  

scherz beiseite: natürlich sind alle willkommen


----------



## cleiende (25. März 2008)

Ich habe dir mal etwas *markiert*.
Eine Umfrage kann auch durchaus "multiple-choice" sein.



cleiende schrieb:


> Angedachter Inhalt des Gespräches:
> 
> Festlegung von 2 möglichen Terminen
> Festlegung von 2 möglichen Orten
> ...


----------



## tomasius (26. März 2008)

Ich komme zum Treffen.  

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich komme zum Treffen.
> 
> Tom



Prima, dann üben wir vor Ort mal das Beantworten von PNs


----------



## oldman (26. März 2008)

irgendwie hat's hier in letzter Zeit einen komischen Umgangston, scheint wir sind auf dem besten Weg so zu werden wie z.B. das Classic Forum.... pubertierender Kindergarten.

wäre ganz nett, wenn ihr mal nen Gang zurueckschaltet. danke schon mal


----------



## Kruko (26. März 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> irgendwie hat's hier in letzter Zeit einen komischen Umgangston, scheint wir sind auf dem besten Weg so zu werden wie z.B. das Classic Forum.... pubertierender Kindergarten.
> 
> wäre ganz nett, wenn ihr mal nen Gang zurueckschaltet. danke schon mal



 dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (26. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> dafür



  auch dafür


----------



## Boramaniac (26. März 2008)

Moin moin,

Ich wollte ja schon beim letzten dabei sein, habe mich aber noch nicht so 
wirklich getraut, da ich da ja niemanden weiter kenne und hier auch nicht 
soooo der Schreiberling bin, dass man sagen kann: ich sei involviert.

Vielleicht wird mich dann dieses Mal der Mut nicht verlassen und ich werde
diesem bunten Treiben beiwohnen und meinem wachsenden Interesse an
GT-Bikes Genugtuung geben...


----------



## tofu1000 (26. März 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ich wollte ja schon beim letzten dabei sein, habe mich aber noch nicht so
> wirklich getraut, da ich da ja niemanden weiter kenne und hier auch nicht
> ...


Hab dich nicht so!  Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch erst meinen Einstand, ohne jemanden "so wirklich" zu kennen. Aber ich kann dich beruhigen: Die beissen nicht, die wollen bloß spielen...  
Und Teile tauschen.  
Und Bier aus allen Regionen Deutschlands trinken.  
Und technisch tun.  
Und grillen.  
Und diverse verschweisste Rohre anbeten.  
Und. Und. Und.
Vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen radfahren.......
Hach, ick freu mer schon wieder druff...


----------



## Bastieeeh (26. März 2008)

Ach komm, ich kenne auch keinen hier wirklich und das hindert mich auch nicht dran, an dem diesjährigen Treffen teilzunehmen. Gerade das ist auch der Grund für so ein Treffen, sich mal näher kennenzulernen, ins Gespräch zu kommen und direkt Erfahrungen auszutauschen.


----------



## versus (26. März 2008)

nur mut! die atmosphäre war letztes jahr *extrem entspannt*    und es hat niemanden interessiert wer wie oft was gepostet hat !


----------



## Stemmel (26. März 2008)

Ich kannte auch keinen. Ausser Manni und gnss... Ansonsten: Alles unbekannte Leute, die sich aber als sehr nett herausgestellt haben.  

Ich kann sagen: Es sind aus diesem Treffen Freundschaften entstanden!  Also: nur Mut und gute Anreise!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (26. März 2008)

von wegen kennen!!!!!

ich hab die "gt-spinner",als ich ankamm,auch erst erkannt wenn sie ein gt in der hand hielten oder gt textilien trugen.


----------



## Stemmel (26. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> von wegen kennen!!!!!
> 
> ich hab die "gt-spinner",als ich ankamm,auch erst erkannt wenn sie ein gt in der hand hielten oder gt textilien trugen.



David, da fällt mir ein: Wurde eigentlich das Rezept von der BBQ-Sauce bekannt gegeben?


----------



## Davidbelize (26. März 2008)

ja es wurde bekanntgegeben.  

aber bei einsendung eines briefes mit rückumschlag soll es weiterhin kein geheimnis bleiben.


----------



## Kruko (26. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> von wegen kennen!!!!!
> 
> ich hab die "gt-spinner",als ich ankamm,auch erst erkannt wenn sie ein gt in der hand hielten oder gt textilien trugen.



Du bist standesgemäß am Bahnhof abgeholt worden. Den "GT-Spinner" mit dem Fahrrad im Zug kannten wir nicht


----------



## tofu1000 (26. März 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> David, da fällt mir ein: Wurde eigentlich das Rezept von der BBQ-Sauce bekannt gegeben?


Oh ja, die erfreut sich übrigens auf etlichen durchgeführten Grillungen größter Beliebtheit!

Tante Edit: Habs! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4082441&postcount=439


----------



## Boramaniac (26. März 2008)

@ all

danke für Euren Zuspruch...

Dann werde ich wohl dieses mal meine Kadaver zu Euch bewegen...  
Vielleicht bekomme ich Kint als Beifahrer gewonnen, denn der wohnt 
ja quasi um die Ecke und in meinen Autowagen gehen einige Bikes  

Dann freue ich mich schon und lasse mich gerne gt-fizieren


----------



## Stemmel (26. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ja es wurde bekanntgegeben.
> 
> aber bei einsendung eines briefes mit rückumschlag soll es weiterhin kein geheimnis bleiben.





tofu1000 schrieb:


> Oh ja, die erfreut sich übrigens auf etlichen durchgeführten Grillungen größter Beliebtheit!



Oh, da habe ich etwas nicht mitbekommen!  

Da ja jetzt die Grillsaison anläuft, frage ich mal ganz brav an: Geht es nicht auch per PN?


----------



## Stemmel (26. März 2008)

@david und @tofu
Danke sehr!


----------



## Boramaniac (26. März 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> David, da fällt mir ein: Wurde eigentlich das Rezept von der BBQ-Sauce bekannt gegeben?



ich kann dann gerne mit mega scharfen kasachischem Senf aushelfen


----------



## mountymaus (26. März 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ich wollte ja schon beim letzten dabei sein, habe mich aber noch nicht so
> wirklich getraut, da ich da ja niemanden weiter kenne und hier auch nicht
> ...



Also, es haben sich nur wenige gakannt und das schöne ist wirklich, dass auch aus solchen Treffen Freundschaften entstehen können.

Übrigens Bilder sagen mehr als TAUSEND Worte. Hier einige Impressionen vom letzten Treffen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (26. März 2008)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von tomasius Beitrag anzeigen
> Ich komme zum Treffen.
> 
> ...



@tigersclaw: Ganz tolle Idee!  

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ich wollte ja schon beim letzten dabei sein, habe mich aber noch nicht so
> wirklich getraut, da ich da ja niemanden weiter kenne und hier auch nicht
> ...



Ich würd mich freuen, wenn Du Deinen Kohlefaser-Bomber mal zeigen würdest. Ach wenns kein GT ist, ist es dennoch äusserst interessant.


----------



## Kint (27. März 2008)

dann ich jetzt auch noch... 

zürich wird schwieeerig. ich sdag nicht unmöglich abr das stimmt durchaus :



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Daggi & ich hätten damit ungefähr 1050-1100 Km. Alles was "über" uns wohnt, also Kint, Tigers Claw usw. hat dann dementsprechend mehr.



map 24 sagt 952 km von lübeck.... 



oldman schrieb:


> Schoen an den bisherigen Treffen war ja auch, dass man jedes Mal ein neues Revier befaehrt.



definitv DAFÜR. so netts bei insa und jörg war, ich will was neues.  



Davidbelize schrieb:


> aber bei einsendung eines briefes mit rückumschlag soll es weiterhin kein geheimnis bleiben.



aber das suppt doch raus.... das magt die deutsche psot aber gar nicht... 

der rest ist mir egal. wenn ich was machen soll sagt bescheid, wenn nicht dann erfahr ich hinterher obs geht oder nicht so einfach is das... und fahrgemeinschaft ist kein problem.... - obwohl mitm schneeleopard in einem auto...?


----------



## tofu1000 (27. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> obwohl mitm schneeleopard in einem auto...?


...in Verbindung mit Wasser riecht der dann womöglich auch noch "Nasser-Hund"-ähnlich...


----------



## hoeckle (27. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> dann ich jetzt auch noch...
> 
> zürich wird schwieeerig. ich sdag nicht unmöglich abr das stimmt durchaus :
> 
> ...


 

Na so schlimm ist das nun auch nicht. Das ist in guten 6 Stunden gegessen... Mann muss nur wollen....


----------



## Boramaniac (28. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> .. und fahrgemeinschaft ist kein problem.... - obwohl mitm schneeleopard in einem auto...?


----------



## mountymaus (28. März 2008)

Der hat aber durst.....


----------



## Bastieeeh (28. März 2008)

814/100 km x 13,1 l/100km x 1,4 â¬/l = 150 Euro fÃ¼r eine Fahrt... Na wer das unbedingt will kann's machen.


----------



## hoeckle (28. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> 814/100 km x 13,1 l/100km x 1,4 /l = 150 Euro für eine Fahrt... Na wer das unbedingt will kann's machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


>


----------



## Bastieeeh (28. März 2008)

ICH LIEBE MILCHMÄDCHEN!!! =)

Lecker Rezeptidee: Eine geschlossene Dose im Wasserbad (immer Wasser nachgießen, sodass die Dose nicht auf dem Topfboden steht) für ca. 1,5h köcheln lassen - ergibt eine tolle Karamellsauce!


----------



## Davidbelize (28. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> ICH LIEBE MILCHMÄDCHEN!!! =)
> 
> Lecker Rezeptidee: Eine geschlossene Dose im Wasserbad (immer Wasser nachgießen, sodass die Dose nicht auf dem Topfboden steht) für ca. 1,5h köcheln lassen - ergibt eine tolle Karamellsauce!




kenne ich aus argentinien das zeug "dulce de leche" leckaaaaaa


----------



## Stemmel (29. März 2008)

*sabber* 

Ich glaub, ich muss gleich noch einmal einkaufen gehen...


----------



## cleiende (31. März 2008)

Beispielauswertung aus dem kostenlosen Umfragetool:


----------



## Janikulus (31. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich werde mich morgen aus der Konferenz raushalten müssen.
Leider werde ich von hier aus (F) nicht viel zur Organisation beisteuern können, ausser euch anzubieten den Kofferraum mit spezialitäten (Rotwein, Käse, Froschschenkel  ) vollzupacken falls ich am Treffen im Sommer teilnehmen kann...
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (1. April 2008)

"This is not a recognized meeting ID number"... Was'n da los? Hab es die letzten 10min probiert - nichts geht... schade... bin ich da allein oder hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## cleiende (1. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> "This is not a recognized meeting ID number"... Was'n da los? Hab es die letzten 10min probiert - nichts geht... schade... bin ich da allein oder hat noch jemand das Problem?



21:00 = 09:00 p.m.

no further comment


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. April 2008)




----------



## versus (1. April 2008)

leute entweder bin ich zu doof, oder es liegt an unserem tollen all-inclusive-cablecom-paket (da gabs schon öfter probleme): 
ich kriege bei der telefonkonferenz immer nur ein seltsames piepen, ähnlich dem besetztzeichen...  

ich denke ihr macht das schon und ich bin ohnehin flexibel was ort und zeit angeht!


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2008)

Ich halt mich da auch raus, bin ebenfalls flexibel. Ihr macht das schon


----------



## Kint (5. April 2008)

eine bitte hätt ich noch -wenn möglich bitte nicht zwischen dem 09 und 19. August. da bin ich in budapest.



und @ feri:



hoeckle schrieb:


>





geht die umrüstung nur mit dieselmotoren oder auch mit benzinern...


----------



## bofh (5. April 2008)

Liebe GT-Freunde, was haltet Ihr denn von einer namentlichen Umfrage in mehreren Stufen hier?

1. Stufe: Monat festlegen - zB. Juli, August, September
Wenn der Monat feststeht (der, für den die meisten gestimmt haben (und durch die namentliche Geschichte kann man auch die Trolle heraushalten), folgt Stufe 2:
2. Wochenende festlegen. Verfahren siehe 1.
Wenn das Wochenende steht, kennt man schon die Menge der Teilnehmer.
Die müssen sich dann nur noch auf einen Ort einigen.

Nur so als Idee, wie es einfach und effizient hier in der GT-Ecke funktionieren könnte. 

E.


----------



## Backfisch (5. April 2008)

Lieber gleich für die Wochenenden abstimmen, denn wenn jemand z.B. am ersten WE im Juli, am dritten WE im August und am zweiten WE im September nicht kann, welchen Monat soll er denn wählen?


----------



## cleiende (5. April 2008)

bofh, lies mal Deine PNs.

@all: Morgen geht es wohlstrukturiert los. Brauche nur noch Klärung von einem Campingplatz.


----------



## cleiende (6. April 2008)

jetzt geht's los, jetzt geht's los!

Bitte hier entlang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

